# Squirrel Fever



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Went hiking yesterday and already noticed Hickory nuts falling! It got my blood going for squirrel season this fall and will be getting my pellet guns sighted in again for another fun season!

Looking forward to making use of my new squirrel skinner I ordered and received a few days ago.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I like the skinner!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm ready, not much I enjoy more than squirrel hunting and squirrel, gravy n biscuits. I sure wish Ohio would consider a spring squirrel season after turkey season like Ky has, I wouldn't have to go 7 months between hunts.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just watched a video on youtube with a similar skinner. I defiantly need to invest in one of these. Saves soo much time.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just watched a video on youtube with a similar skinner. I defiantly need to invest in one of these. Saves soo much time.


It really will, and what I like about it is it will cut down on any hair getting on the squirrel.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh man! I love squirrel season almost as much as deer season. Mmmm....squirrel, rice and gravy! 😋


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

It is said that in my case even a nut finds a blind squirrel once in awhile.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Took a quick look today and they've started on the hickory's in my area.








There were five working this small group of trees around 10 o'clock.








Trees are loaded and Hopefully they won't have this spot cut out by the opener.
I'm getting anxious for the 1st.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

My walnut trees are loaded, and the squirrels have been out of control. Only 18 days away!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Coming to visit daily , they like the salt bag on the bench I forgot to put away , sometimes cutting on the kindling to trim their teeth


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Stopped at a rest area central ohio on rt30 Saturday and the hickory trees were loaded.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's to a great squirrel opener tomorrow!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got many limits on the land(never really hunt them) and when cold enough I'm looking at bigger game(deer) till our limits done filled
Early season nothing but warblers

.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out today checking a woodlot, not many cuttings, fewer acorns this area. Plenty of mosquitos, and really hot . Suppose to be windy out up north and some rain down south from H / ida. May give it a walk around to just get out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

We're gonna dove hunt tomorrow and Thursday but I'll be in my favorite wood lot Sat morning 
Be safe -N-Good luck and good hunting


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> I've got many limits on the land(never really hunt them) and when cold enough I'm looking at bigger game(deer) till our limits done filled
> Early season nothing but warblers
> 
> .
> View attachment 475242


WOW! That is the worse case of warbles I have ever seen.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The one I shot last year for the neighbor was loaded 8 or 9..... I felt sorry for the dang thing , I don't hunt them , by the end of deer season(tagged out) I thought about killing a few for the neighbor..... just not enough there to mess with..... when I first bought the place I figured I'd save them for youth , plenty of limits to be had


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’ve never seen Warbles here in Portage.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I got a gray with warbles at WBranch a few years back. Out today saw two chasing each other , no shot brush is thick. Did find a nice buck rub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Out at WBranch this morning for squirrel, saw about five and managed one, seeing them all on the ground, couple were repeats see them once then gone and wait it out and some came back, deer sign and Turkey, not much nuts anywhere at that spot, last year was loaded and scarce now, reason critters are moving around so much. It was a combo Fox and gray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I connected with 3 squirrels Saturday morning at a WMA close to home. It was a beautiful morning. Here's one of the 3. No warbles, all clean as a whistle. They were hammering the hickories and beech nuts. It sounded like it was raining under the hickories to give you an idea of how active they were. Having squirrel, gravy and rice as I write this. Delicious!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

G-Patt said:


> I connected with 3 squirrels Saturday morning at a WMA close to home. It was a beautiful morning. Here's one of the 3. No warbles, all clean as a whistle. They were hammering the hickories and beech nuts. It sounded like it was raining under the hickories to give you an idea of how active they were. Having squirrel, gravy and rice as I write this. Delicious!


Nice!!! WOOD!!!


----------

